# Myrtle Beach golf



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 16, 2014)

Just back from Myrtle Beach, thought I would post a review for anyone that is considering a holiday over there.

The Grand Strand as it is known is a piece of coast line approx 60 miles long with something in the region of 100 golf courses in the area. They are basically divided into north, central and south. Although not essential, it is useful to have an understanding of where the courses are in relation to your accommodation otherwise you can easily end up with drives of an hour or so to get to your chosen courses. Not necessarily a problem though as the roads are very easy to drive and fuel is one third of the price we pay here. 

Peak seasons are spring and autumn as it can get very hot in the summer with temperatures reaching well into the 90's. 

Greens fees can be extremely competitive compared to most of the European destinations. In previous visits we have booked all the golf in advance but this time we used online websites and booked up each course the day before. Using this method we got some exceptional deals. The most we payed was $57, then $40 with all other rounds costing between $30-$35. These prices include buggies! Pretty much all the courses we played are comparable with top inland tracks here such as Woburn, Bearwood, Wentworth etc. 

Now onto the cost of getting there.......

We booked through expedia for a package that included flights, hotel and car hire. This came in at Â£800 each for 11 nights. 7 rounds of golf worked out about Â£200 each then food on top of that which is pretty reasonable in the USA. 

Total cost was about Â£1300 each for two weeks golf in the sun on fantastic golf courses. I'm pretty confident that this works out cheaper than an equivalent holiday in Spain, Portugal, Turkey etc yet people assume it will be more expensive as it's long haul.

Couple of websites that we used..........

www.river18.com

http://www.capefearnational.com

http://www.myrtlebeachgolf.com/courses/


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 16, 2014)

What courses did you play? 

I love the place. Did you fly into Myrtle Beach? I cant find decent priced flights for MYR. I drove up from Orlando last time.


----------



## Val (Oct 16, 2014)

Im desperate to visit for golf, courses look top notch and a step up from what you get in Orlando.

LQ, I think the best flights for Myrtle Beach are with US or United into Charlotte via Heathrow?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 16, 2014)

Val said:



			Im desperate to visit for golf, courses look top notch and a step up from what you get in Orlando.

LQ, I think the best flights for Myrtle Beach are with US or United into Charlotte via Heathrow?
		
Click to expand...

Golf is really worth it, Much better than Orlando. Found some decent prices from Humberside with KLM Via Amsterdam to Atlanta so will look at internal flights and work that out.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 16, 2014)

There are a couple of options for flights if you can fly from London. I've been 5 times now and always gone Heathrow-Atlanta-Myrtle but you can also fly direct to either Raleigh or Charlotte then drive from there.

Courses wise I've played about 30-35 of them now ranging from low right up to top end. This time we played Rivers edge twice, Cape Fear, River Hills, River Oaks, Willbrook and Pine Ridge. If you look at the last website in my OP, you can list the courses based on customer reviews or price and make your selections from there.


----------



## Xandra (Oct 17, 2014)

Played it a few times almost 8-10 years ago with my son, he loved it and always bragged about playing golf at St Andrews. Great wee place for a beginner starting out.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 17, 2014)

Looks fantastic. :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 17, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Looks fantastic. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You're not wrong Birchy.

This the 2016 trip venue!!?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 17, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			You're not wrong Birchy.

This the 2016 trip venue!!?
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes please


----------



## Birchy (Oct 17, 2014)

Well we have to keep mixing it up


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 17, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Well we have to keep mixing it up 

Click to expand...

All Parkland courses though.

Makes it a nonsense of a trip


----------



## davidy233 (Oct 18, 2014)

Looks really good and plenty choice - I've spent a fair bit of time since you posted this looking at the courses and accomodation down that way - definite possibility.

How was the weather on this and previous trips? Have you been in the spring too?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi david

This was my 5th trip. First time we went beginning of November and it was starting to get a bit colder although generally still dry. I needed a jumper most of the time. All other trips have been beginning of Oct where temperatures are typically mid 70's. Hurricane season is June-Sept so outside of that the weather is ideal. My mate generally goes late April and he says weather is good then as well. If you need any more info drop me a PM.


----------



## Laka (Oct 18, 2014)

seems to be a good and reasonable priced golf destination, however from sweden it will be 2 stops with flights,,,and flight price around 550 pounds,,,,,


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 20, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			You're not wrong Birchy.

This the 2016 trip venue!!?
		
Click to expand...


maybe a trip to the world amateur champs against 4k other golfers


----------

